
How quantum computing could wreak havoc on cryptocurrency - jonbaer
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/04/14/quantum-computing-wreak-havoc-cryptocurrency/
======
hapnin
The scope is too small here. QC will wreak havoc on online banking,
telecommunications and everything else that depends on unhardened classical
cryptography.

